# Making Chicken perch in Coop



## grandcoq

Hello friends,

Several species of birds, including chickens, have a natural need to perch. This is due to their instinct to protect against potential predators.

For ours coop or runs... no choice.... Chicken roost needed!

I built one with wood material.

See: *Making a chicken roost for chicken coop*

*Design:*


----------



## robin416

I hesitate to say this but for the sake of your birds' feet I feel it needs to be said. The square board is not good for their feet. I read many years ago that using something like that can cause foot issues when the birds try to clamp their feet around the square edge to roost. I've always used four inch wide roosts. One because they didn't have to hang on and two because I knew when they hunkered down their feet were totally covered and protected from frost bite.


----------



## sean

So would 2x4 be better for roost bars Robin


----------



## robin416

Isn't that what you planned on using, Sean? I saw where Fiere mentioned using the 2X4's with the wide edge up. I used one by fours but my birds are bantams so there wasn't a ton of weight on them.


----------



## sean

Yes just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Fiere

I use 2x4s and 5" thick log poles, my birds average 7-10lb. If I put a few of them on a 1" board they'll all be on the ground by midnight LOL.

The turkeys prefer the logs, my bantams prefer a "roosting ledge" which is a 12" wide pine board.


----------



## mr_uk

I've been using bamboo they seem to like it. Plus it's real strong


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416

mr_uk said:


> I've been using bamboo they seem to like it. Plus it's real strong
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


And there's nothing wrong with it as long as the diameter is large enough. Getting wide enough bamboo poles are not widely available in the lot of places.


----------



## rob

old wooden curtain poles are good as well


----------



## powderhogg01

I have used so many different materials. First I used 2x3's which were rounded, then I jumped up to 2x4's with rounded edeges. Now I use 6" lodgepole pines. I left them with branches and stuff, it seems more natural and all but one chicken will stay up there until they want to come down. the 1 bird that does not use the perch was a rescue bird that appeared to have had her toes froze off at some point, she cant scratch or hold on to the perch, so she hangs out in her own little nest box.. if she is not laying well be late spring I will likely cull her from the flock.


----------



## feathertree

I cut down a tree for mine and used that. I wiped it down with DE and have been using it for a few years now. And it's free.


----------



## Maryellen

I am collecting pine branches to use as they are free


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

